# temperture sensor



## hcgti83 (May 11, 2004)

what is the location of the engine coolant temperture sensor located and how difficult is it to replace?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: temperture sensor (hcgti83)*

theres 2... i believe one is bottom of radiator







, and the other is under the intake manifold







.. not easy for both


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: temperture sensor (hcgti83)*

My readout has been 3-10 degrees above that actual temp since I bought the car. The dealer replaced the sensor but nothing changed. I've just adjusted since then.


----------

